# Diyma 1" compact tweeter



## npdang (Jul 29, 2005)

Here's a pic of the tweeters, next to the voice coil for the subwoofer, and the mid. Funny that voice coil is almost the same size as the cone on the midbass.

Neodymium magnets, ribbed cast aluminum rear chamber. 1" aluminum and treated silk dome. Don't fret, there WILL be a grille... expect an open mesh design.

No measurements yet, but I've been listening to them for several hours full range and they sound amazing. Volume at fairly loud levels, with only well recorded vocals (Snow Rose, Alpine reference, Focal test cd's).. ie. no techmaster peb.

I have to say these tweeters have a good deal of air, without being harsh, crunchy, sibilant, or colored. Very smooth sounding, and I like the shimmer and fine detail up top. The low end is great too, filling out most of the vocals and instruments. Sounds like a midrange+tweet playing. On some parts of the music where the singer really lets loose, I do pickup noticeable distortion which means you will need to highpass these. However, I did listen to some sibilant tracks and I'm pleased to say they don't sound hard or excessively spitty (think Focal tn-52, lpg26na).

I also have a somewhat hard time deciding between the aluminum and the silk. Silk has a more "intimate" feel to it, but going back to the aluminum it just sounds more open and relaxed. The alum. also doesn't sound like metal at all... just a more revealing version of the silk with a bit smoother top end. Looking at the FR plots that came with the drivers, the aluminum dome is pretty much flat from 1khz to 20khz on axis, while the silk has a rise centered around 12khz, which makes it a bit "hissier"... it's harder to notice on these reference cd's but playing badly recorded trance/rock it may stand out noticeably.

So to sum up, I really like these things! They are very smooth, good low end extension/capability, and nice top end dispersion. That's really all I've ever asked from a compact tweeter, but could never find. I have a new favorite compact dome. It may not kill any other tweeter in one specific area, but it does everything right Imo.

Please, don't ask if I have pricing or availability. These are not going to be released with the other drivers. I'm still debating if it's worth it price wise to improve the low end performance given that most people will be using highpass filters at 1.5khz-2khz and up, but I think it's cool to have a tweet that could potentially be used a half octave lower at 1khz. Also the silk dome may need a lil top end smoothing to make it more versatile with bad recordings. 

Will continue later with in-car subjective impressions, and some measurements.


----------



## zapjay (Jul 2, 2005)

So how much are they and when will they be available??....  

Seriously though, by the description they sound awesome. Me likes metal dome tweets...  If and when they do become available, I will definately take a pair....


----------



## af22 (Sep 22, 2005)

intresting.

would those big flanges be removeable to be droped into a pod?

you got me intrigued there on those tweeters, but do you think i should just go ahead and buy the seas lotus tweeters to finish my seas trio? instead of waiting on these bad boys...


----------



## cam2Xrunner (Apr 30, 2005)

How's the off Axis performance of the Aluminum ? Have you tried them in the A Pillar yet?


----------



## npdang (Jul 29, 2005)

Off-axis is VERY good. Not quite ribbon, but excellent for a dome. I'm sitting in my chair typing this listening right now probably 80 degrees off-axis from the tweeter and it sounds fantastic.


----------



## DirtySanchez (Dec 10, 2005)

So how much are they and when will they be available??....  

+1   

Building a new system..may go DIYMA all the way


----------



## ATB (Aug 30, 2005)

Must....own...pair...now....

Why must you taunt those of us looking for a low playing tweet so?


----------



## OgreDave (Jul 13, 2005)

Looks good .. thank God it's not coming out during Xmas season


----------



## daitrong (May 12, 2005)

those thing can't compare to the lolitas i sent your way last night =] haha


----------



## |Tch0rT| (May 7, 2005)

I'm interested in these tweets as well! I'm just wondering how they compare to the Phass tweets I bought from you (npdang) in size and sound. I like the Phass but my friend accidently pushed in the cone on one of them and it looks like **** so I want to replace them eventually (after winter lets up, it's too damn cold in Michigan to install anything). I'm at a toss up between your tweeter, Dayton RS28A, the Visaton tweeter from one of the other threads, or possibly the Aurasound Linaeum monopole tweeter (if I can get it to fit).

Ryan


----------



## Excelsior (Dec 8, 2005)

dang please can you give specs and distortion plots maybe FR as well

I'm interested in both the silk and aluminum

I may actually be interested in a hundred of each if they perform well for a good price

let me know please... I can't confirm I'm interested until I see those specs and graphs

however they LOOK amazing


----------



## AzGrower (May 30, 2005)

Excelsior said:


> I may actually be interested in a hundred of each if they perform well for a good price


What, you better at least let us get some on a pre-order basis cause you crazy wanting that many...are you a retailer or something? Do I smell a "re-badge" job?


----------



## Excelsior (Dec 8, 2005)

AzGrower said:


> What, you better at least let us get some on a pre-order basis cause you crazy wanting that many...are you a retailer or something? Do I smell a "re-badge" job?


haha no in fact

I own a speaker company

I would like to use them in one of our floorstanding loudspeakers and possibly in our component sets as well

not really planning any rebadge I would assuredly make clear the designer


----------



## xencloud (Aug 26, 2005)

if they can cross low then you know I'm interested! I might take a set of each just to see which one I like better....


----------



## Weightless (May 5, 2005)

I think I might have to sell a bunch of my x-mas presents so I can buy some new toys....


----------



## mht_v10 (Dec 10, 2005)

ahh ..I think I need a set of those tweets, mids and single woofer 

when the setup would be ready to market ?


----------



## WeDgE (Oct 25, 2005)

Wow, larger dome performance in compact size....*just* what I need for kicks. 

I don't think this falls w/in the "don't ask" boundary, but here goes: Are you still going to follow-through on these (pre-order/production) after you tweak them?


----------



## demon2091tb (May 30, 2005)

my god....they sound awesome really. If they sound better than my LPG26's then that can only beeeeeeee good. I'd love to have a pair of high performance tweets that can go down to 1khz......my LPG's i love the sound of but would get much better staging if i could use a lower xover frequency....lower than 3.15k that is.

*looking at the picture of all drivers while masterbating*

They really look nice......i'll probobly end up going with the Metal dome.....Question though, How wide is that flange, and how deep are they.... If my eye is right, and the tweet's are 1"ers then probobly a 2" wide driver total, with say 1.5" mounting depth....is that close?

Very nicely done Dang, glad you decided on these....I hope there in the highly affordable range though, for this level of performance.


----------



## vladd (Dec 9, 2005)

X2 would love every dimension possible on them.


----------



## FocusInCali (Jul 3, 2005)

very nice

yeah, good question. How deep are they?


----------



## AzGrower (May 30, 2005)

Excelsior said:


> haha no in fact
> 
> I own a speaker company


Oh yeah? Which one? website would be helpful


----------



## slim j (Nov 30, 2005)

AzGrower said:


> Oh yeah? Which one? website would be helpful



If he is who I think he is (from ca.com) then he's legit. I think he is trying to be undercover for now for some reason. Check out excelsioraudio.com


----------



## WeDgE (Oct 25, 2005)

Feandil or Ology.


----------



## Excelsior (Dec 8, 2005)

AzGrower said:


> Oh yeah? Which one? website would be helpful



www.ologyaudio.com

www.excelsiorloudspeakers.com

I am actually interested dang and if you don't want to post them just pass it along to me at: [email protected]

I really have to see some distortion plots etc before I can fully commit to it


----------



## npdang (Jul 29, 2005)

Will post measurements of course... and maybe the Diyma 3" but I think that's enough speakers for now


----------



## AzGrower (May 30, 2005)

Excelsior said:


> www.ologyaudio.com
> 
> www.excelsiorloudspeakers.com
> 
> ...


Oh now I know who you are...I have read your name all over ECA..


----------



## Excelsior (Dec 8, 2005)

npdang said:


> Will post measurements of course... and maybe the Diyma 3" but I think that's enough speakers for now



I'd like to see the 3"... we've been looking for a good one and have been using the TB bamboo 3" for out satellites

if you don't want to post it here can you possibly email me it?


----------



## ArcL100 (Jun 17, 2005)

I really don't see the need for crossing over @1kHz, especially if it's going to sacrafice possibly top end or drive the price up at all.

Otherwise, looks hot. Sign me up for the tweets & sub 

-aaron


----------



## slim j (Nov 30, 2005)

Just tell me mounting depth and I will be ready to sign up for these tweets.


----------



## npdang (Jul 29, 2005)

Updated with dimensions.


----------



## burrometer (Aug 7, 2005)

3"?  <-- me daydreaming.


----------



## daitrong (May 12, 2005)

burrometer said:


> 3"?


what's up with the hostility man?


----------



## slim j (Nov 30, 2005)

man...from what I understand they will be over 1" deep or am I reading it wrong.


----------



## raamaudio (May 4, 2005)

Looks dang sweet, bet it sounds dang fine as well

Rick


----------



## demon2091tb (May 30, 2005)

I know the tweets are gonna be nice, but for alot of people price is gonna be the most important thing, if there anything like me. If its over 100-125/pr then it'll be out of my price range.

Hopefully it wont be.


----------



## npdang (Jul 29, 2005)

I measured the depth at about 27mm. 

At this point, I don't know enough to give any kind of estimate on pricing. All I can say is I'd rather build a tweeter with alot of performance for the money, than build a cheap tweeter that's compromised somehow.


----------



## mht_v10 (Dec 10, 2005)

npdang said:


> I measured the depth at about 27mm.
> 
> At this point, I don't know enough to give any kind of estimate on pricing. All I can say is I'd rather build a tweeter with alot of performance for the money, than build a cheap tweeter that's compromised somehow.




how about small dimmension ribbon for car friendly  is it possible ?


----------



## Excelsior (Dec 8, 2005)

npdang said:


> I measured the depth at about 27mm.
> 
> At this point, I don't know enough to give any kind of estimate on pricing. All I can say is I'd rather build a tweeter with alot of performance for the money, than build a cheap tweeter that's compromised somehow.


I'm actually really still interested and am wanting to wait

I'm fairly serious about using them in our comp sets here shortly so let me know pricing whenever you find out


----------



## Excelsior (Dec 8, 2005)

mht_v10 said:


> how about small dimmension ribbon for car friendly  is it possible ?



yes... it just won't be that efficenct if you want it anywhere near that size

it would be much simplier getting a dome more efficent in that size


----------



## vladd (Dec 9, 2005)

i'd be willing to pay 100/pr possibly, if they live up to greatness


----------



## mht_v10 (Dec 10, 2005)

" dear Santa , If it's possible , may we get those small ribbon tweeter for our car really soon ....I know it's such a short notice, but I believe you can make it happen and cheers us up ...Amen "

happy holiday guys ...


----------



## WeDgE (Oct 25, 2005)

mht_v10 said:


> how about small dimmension ribbon for car friendly  is it possible ?



LCY 108...


----------



## dual700 (Mar 6, 2005)

mht_v10 said:


> " dear Santa , If it's possible , may we get those small ribbon tweeter for our car really soon ....I know it's such a short notice, but I believe you can make it happen and cheers us up ...Amen "
> 
> happy holiday guys ...


You think Santa will give you something, you bad boy? THink again!!!


----------



## slim j (Nov 30, 2005)

Will they have a wedge mounting kit or anything to facilitate A-pillar installation?


----------



## Guest (Dec 12, 2005)

Hi NP,

is the face plate and/or rear chamber removable?
Thanks.

Cheers,

AJ

p.s. Feandil, why not use the same name on all the forums? Anyhow, whats up with your very own 99db sens/1000w rms tweeter you said you were developing?


----------



## slim j (Nov 30, 2005)

1000w rms?
well


----------



## Excelsior (Dec 8, 2005)

AJinFLA said:


> p.s. Feandil, why not use the same name on all the forums? Anyhow, whats up with your very own 99db sens/1000w rms tweeter you said you were developing?



well we're not shooting for 1000w RMS anymore cause of costs.... it's probably closer to 200-300w RMS

anyway that thread was just to get market information... we're still in the prototyping stages of that 

I registered as feandil here but it didn't send it to my email for some reason so I had to reregister

there will be more about that tweeter soon... got a few other things coming out first


----------



## Excelsior (Dec 8, 2005)

slim j said:


> 1000w rms?
> well



it was possible... but not practical pricing...

it would be nearly $1000 for a 1" tweeter MSRP


----------



## Sinfoni_USA (Mar 9, 2005)

I have to ask... why would I need a 1000 watt tweeter ?

J


----------



## Excelsior (Dec 8, 2005)

Tn_Audiophile said:


> I have to ask... why would I need a 1000 watt tweeter ?
> 
> J



that's why we're not making it... for Home audio or car audio there really isn't any reason for it

but you can use a 99db/w/m tweeter that's flat sealed to 1khz right???   

the 200-300w IMO is just icing on the cake

anyway this will be around in awhile... I just asked DIYaudio and wanted to see if the 1000w or 200w version was best... they took all the speculation from there


----------



## racerraul (Jun 8, 2005)

Excelsior said:


> that's why we're not making it... for Home audio or car audio there really isn't any reason for it
> 
> but you can use a 99db/w/m tweeter that's flat sealed to 1khz right???
> 
> ...


OK educate me...
Why make a 99db 200w tweeters vs a 91db 50w tweerter?

I am assuming the db# is the sensitivity rating of the driver...


----------



## Excelsior (Dec 8, 2005)

racerraul said:


> OK educate me...
> Why make a 99db 200w tweeters vs a 91db 50w tweerter?



efficency? dynamics? max SPL? 

use less car power to get to a given SPL (less draw on your charging system)

far better amps can be used with far less distortion from your amps for a given SPL  

you can actually have a use for those $20,000 LAMM 12w tube amps 

I always ask the question... why not make a tweeter the most efficent, dynamic, lowest distortion (efficency ONLY helps this) possible??

there's no reason not to... and I can't come up with a reason why it's a bad idea to keep super low distortion dome and have ribbon efficency with nearly perfect off-axis on vertical and horizontal 

91db/w + 50w = 111db if no power compression so realistically 108-107db
99db/w + *8w* = 108db and this tweeter does not undergo power compression until 25w... and it's fairly low till around 75w

it's not for everyone I guess... but you can imagine what this can do for distortion as well :blush:

dang do you have any graphs for these yet?


----------



## Guest (Dec 13, 2005)

> Hi NP,
> 
> is the face plate and/or rear chamber removable?
> 
> ...


bump


----------



## npdang (Jul 29, 2005)

Neither the faceplate or rear chamber is removable.


----------



## Weightless (May 5, 2005)

I see the overall depth but what is the mounting depth? They look nice. 

Any info on the 3"?


----------



## Excelsior (Dec 8, 2005)

SQ_Express said:


> I see the overall depth but what is the mounting depth? They look nice.
> 
> Any info on the 3"?



I believe he said right around an inch


----------



## chad (Jun 30, 2005)

Is the faceplate a plastic material? I will need to widdle it down to fit it in it's home. Do you have exact measurements (engineers drawing) as to where the screw holes are at, etc so that I know if I will be grinding past the holes or will have to use filler material?

Chad


----------



## npdang (Jul 29, 2005)

Plastic. See first post.


----------



## smf080 (Nov 19, 2005)

have you came up with a price yet for a pair of these?


----------



## mk1982 (Jul 3, 2005)

im just wondering why they're so deep ?? im assuming it's because they go lower ?


----------



## npdang (Jul 29, 2005)

Rear chamber loading... improves low end performance dramatically Imho. I don't think they're that deep only ~1". Still very usable in alot of locations.


----------



## DS-21 (Apr 16, 2005)

mk1982 said:


> im just wondering why they're so deep ?? im assuming it's because they go lower ?


Hoffmann's Iron Law (pick two between good low-end extension, small box volume, and high efficiency, because you can't have all three) applies to tweeters, too. The comparatively large chamber volume helps them get lower on less power. Also, it lowers the Q, which many people (or at least I) find a desirable trait.

Of our gracious host's forthcoming bespoke drivers that are being discussed here, these tweeters are the only ones to really, really pique my interest. If these are as stout as claimed, which I don't doubt they are, then something like the DIYMA tweet + the 8" Peerless "car" CSX woofer with a steep active crossover at 800Hz-1kHz (so low because of cavity resonance issues, not the capabilities of the woofer) might be the sweet spot for NB Miata installs.

(And put me down for aluminum. Metal domes have gotten so much better in the last few years, IMO, that good aluminum dome tweeters basically now sound like good silk tweeters but with an extra third of HF extension. Even KEF has gone all metal dome!)


----------



## nickgonzo (Dec 22, 2005)

skdfndjfnsijfunre843jioddso9eifewjfidjgdg

verah sexah


----------



## OgreDave (Jul 13, 2005)

nickgonzo said:


> skdfndjfnsijfunre843jioddso9eifewjfidjgdg
> 
> verah sexah


ok


----------



## nickgonzo (Dec 22, 2005)

sry i got a little excited


----------



## banginheep (Jul 20, 2005)

any new info yet?


----------



## Guest (Dec 29, 2005)

Or better yet, is 1K crossability  still a target? Low distortion at high SPL that far down would be quite a feat and make the driver rather unique.

Cheers,

AJ


----------



## Finleyville (Jun 17, 2005)

npdang,

Since you have so much time on your hands (  ) please finish these up as soon as you can! I was going to buy a set of Seas Lotus metals, but it seems that you like these better. As long as these can take the same power handling as those Seas I am definately in! Thanks.


----------



## Melodic Acoustic (Oct 10, 2005)

Yes, I wanting a pair of the metals also, so hurry up man.


----------



## Weightless (May 5, 2005)

I read the entire post and could not find if they were 4 or 8 ohm? Do you have all the specs available or are you going to rework the tweets?


----------



## npdang (Jul 29, 2005)

I do have specs, but they are being reworked. I don't control how long development takes; it's completely up to the build house  

I am very busy though trying to finish up testing drivers for people and reworking the website and shopping cart for the pre-orders.

The target response is 1.5khz - 20khz flat on-axis, with perhaps a -5db dip at 20khz off-axis 30 degrees. Distortion performance 96dbspl < 1% thd at 1.5khz and up. Once we have that, they'll be ready.

Looking at the tweeters, they seem really tiny to me. But then again I've been using ribbons for the last several years


----------



## mdma (Oct 1, 2005)

npdang said:


> Please, don't ask if I have pricing or availability. These are not going to be released with the other drivers. I'm still debating if it's worth it price wise to improve the low end performance given that most people will be using highpass filters at 1.5khz-2khz and up, but I think it's cool to have a tweet that could potentially be used a half octave lower at 1khz. Also the silk dome may need a lil top end smoothing to make it more versatile with bad recordings.


The lower the better. Assuming their price point is below the MaxFi's, I will replace my LPG hard domes with these and pair them up with XXX mids for a 2-way component set. -- my 2 cents


----------



## Weightless (May 5, 2005)

Is the expected 1.5khz low end range going to require a high x-over point or is 12db going to work for it. I'm curious to know if I used a steeper slope, could I play it lower maybe to 1.2 khz? 

The tweets look really nice, I hope theysound as good as they look.

How long till the pre-order and are you looking for fullpayment or just a percentage?

Can't wait! 

Sorry to add this to this thread, but are you still thinking about doing the 3"er?


----------



## xencloud (Aug 26, 2005)

I'm hoping to use them as very small midranges, for a tight space


----------



## fugyaself (May 27, 2005)

These sound very interesting with lots of plus points. We all know driver design is a game of compromising so I am curious what kind of comprimises or sacrifices were made to get low end, distortion, and sensitivity you are talking about.


----------



## npdang (Jul 29, 2005)

fugyaself said:


> These sound very interesting with lots of plus points. We all know driver design is a game of compromising so I am curious what kind of comprimises or sacrifices were made to get low end, distortion, and sensitivity you are talking about.


Cost and mounting size. Although the size is still pretty small, and cost shouldn't be more than a pair of Max-Fi.


----------



## Guest (Jan 4, 2006)

Maybe the SE version later this year will be usable to 1k 
Still sounds good so far. And I haven't even heard it  .

Cheers,

AJ

ps -5db @ 20k 30 off axis "use as small midrange". LOL.


----------



## ocuriel (Oct 7, 2005)

Any updates? i'm interested in buying.


----------



## juleswinfield (Jan 15, 2006)

Is there any guess on a price? 
give or take 25 dollars?
thanks


----------



## WeDgE (Oct 25, 2005)

juleswinfield said:


> Is there any guess on a price?
> give or take 25 dollars?
> thanks



He said they should be comparable to a pair of Max Fi's.


----------



## juleswinfield (Jan 15, 2006)

WeDgE said:


> He said they should be comparable to a pair of Max Fi's.



what do they go for?
sorry im new to the diy drivers


----------



## npdang (Jul 29, 2005)

You're looking at about $100 a pair. Imho, this tweeter should easily replace and improve upon the old Scan-Speak d2904/6000.


----------



## Weightless (May 5, 2005)

what's the eta?


----------



## cotdt (Oct 3, 2005)

i want... super low crossover points.

thanks dang.


----------



## juleswinfield (Jan 15, 2006)

npdang said:


> You're looking at about $100 a pair. Imho, this tweeter should easily replace and improve upon the old Scan-Speak d2904/6000.



thank you npdang
im new to this forum and was recommended here by kev7909
can you give me some background on this site?
and did you design the diyma tweeters?
you have a great site btw!


----------



## Guest (Jan 16, 2006)

Wow, $50 a pc sounds very good to me.


> Imho, this tweeter should easily replace and improve upon the old Scan-Speak d2904/6000.


Can we expect similar nonlinear performance in the 1-1.5k range? Or am I asking too much for $50?  










Cheers,

AJ


----------



## 95Legend (Jun 24, 2005)

oh yea. How would these compare to the Seas Lotus reference tweeters?


----------



## npdang (Jul 29, 2005)

@AJ - You're looking at about 4% thd at 1khz, 94dbm. I'm hoping for < 1% thd at 1.5khz 96dbm. Aside from that, I want to improve the top end dispersion as I felt the Scans were just too shut in. Throw in a ribbed aluminum vs. plastic rear chassis.. and it's just no contest Imho.

I don't have any performance data on Seas ref. tweets. I'll leave the comparisons for others.


----------



## Guest (Jan 16, 2006)

> Aside from that, I want to improve the top end dispersion


NP, I can only hope you mean upon the Scan. -5db 30 off @ 20k for a 1" metal dome with no phase shield is already absolutely terrific. As long as distortion is low, as you indicated, this driver should have plenty of "air" - the good type - that I like. There are ways to counter the distortion down low. As long as Fs is in the 700 range or below, an elliptic filter and one of these should do the trick.
A smaller one might help for car app. though  

Cheers,

AJ


----------



## 300Z (Mar 20, 2005)

AJinFLA said:


>


AJ is that your setup?

I'm toying with the idea of doing a waveguide too... but i'm thinking of using something like this instead... or you think i should just use the 6" round waveguide from partsexpress?

I'm planning on using it in my nearfield speakers... using my Vifa soft dome tweeters... or maybe the Dayton RS28? any input would be greatly appreciated...

Regards
Leo


----------



## demon2091tb (May 30, 2005)

Whats the reason for using a waveguide, that looks very nice btw AJ, i envy your setup.


----------



## Guest (Jan 17, 2006)

> AJ is that your setup?


Yes.


> I'm toying with the idea of doing a waveguide too... but i'm thinking of using something like this instead... or you think i should just use the 6" round waveguide from partsexpress?


Both of those will yield acoustic loading of the driver until the point where it becomes too directional to be affected by the horn. The question is what is your _system_ design requirements? Almost any type of low gain horn like those will "work" with standard domes.
If you notice mine is a dipole. The tweeter WG response is -6db @ 50 deg off-axis. The midbass (before becoming directional) is -6db @ 60 deg off-axis due to the dipole cancellation. So a pretty good match can be made @ XO (even though the W22 has already become directional). The goal is to smoothen the power radiated in the forward field, when combined with the rear radiated response, have a gradually tapering (upwards NRC style) smooth power response - in room.
Keep in mind that when you add a WG to a monopole like yours, you can lower distortion in the tweeter and exert better directional matching at XO -which is good. But you also decrease acoustic power radiated by the (monopole)tweeter, so there is an even greater spectral imbalance from top to bottom as you transition to omnipole radiation.
Nothing that all your measurement equipment won't show you though  
Zaphs site has a pretty good "how to" if using a horn like mine. He used pretty much the same one. Good luck with it.
Making one for NP's new tweeter will be a whole new adventure for me  

Cheers,

AJ

dipole bass is the key


----------



## Excelsior (Dec 8, 2005)

demon2091tb said:


> Whats the reason for using a waveguide, that looks very nice btw AJ, i envy your setup.



namely you'll gain a bit of sensitivity... (maybe 2-3db) but it will further control the dispersion... this CAN be a good thing... especially in dipole as you reduce lobing effects and tweeter back interference...


----------



## Guest (Jan 17, 2006)

> namely you'll gain a bit of sensitivity... (maybe 2-3db)


Just to be clear, with a waveguide, the increase in sensitivity (its more like 8-10db) is only at the low end of the driver range. You gain zero as the driver becomes directional. So the sensitivity at say 8k is exactly the same. To increase overall sensitivity of a driver you need a true horn.

Cheers,

AJ


----------



## Excelsior (Dec 8, 2005)

AJinFLA said:


> Just to be clear, with a waveguide, the increase in sensitivity (its more like 8-10db) is only at the low end of the driver range. You gain zero as the driver becomes directional. So the sensitivity at say 8k is exactly the same. To increase overall sensitivity of a driver you need a true horn.
> 
> Cheers,
> 
> AJ



you're correct as it is not a compression driver... I have no idea what the dimensions of that waveguide is but generally you won't gain 8-10db from a simple say 160degreex160degree waveguide... you would likely have to get well above this to possibly 80degreex80degree to see that much gain which I'm doubting that small guide is (though I don't know for certain)


----------



## Guest (Jan 17, 2006)

Feandil,

Its a 100deg horn 6.5" in dia. The gain _is_ in the 10db range @ 1.8k.
You'll learn something about speakers someday kid, LOL. Just don't sell 'em on ebay. Now hows that superduper tweeter of yours coming along? And how do you own a speaker company with no products?  
Lets see some products dude!










No more about my WG in this thread please. Hey, how sweet is NP's tweeter looking now that SEAS has released their neo and its not even close  .


Cheers,

AJ


----------



## racerraul (Jun 8, 2005)

From the looks of it... it may very well be my tweeter of choice if indeed it can be xOver in the 1.5kz range...

I like my RS28's, but they are a bit of a challenge to install in the car..


----------



## xencloud (Aug 26, 2005)

I just don't see how you'd be able to get a compact tweet to have BOTH low-end extension and top end "airy-ness".....seems impossible, but I really hope it can do both!


----------



## Excelsior (Dec 8, 2005)

AJinFLA said:


> Feandil,
> 
> Its a 100deg horn 6.5" in dia. The gain _is_ in the 10db range @ 1.8k.
> You'll learn something about speakers someday kid, LOL. Just don't sell 'em on ebay. Now hows that superduper tweeter of yours coming along? And how do you own a speaker company with no products?
> Lets see some products dude!



that tweeter was pushed back but we're about to get started on it

the 3 6.5's (first of 3 seperate lines) will be finished this weekend... since that problem with supplier we had to drop that tweeter to take care of other things first but most of the parts are in for it... just had an "emergency" problem since we had to completely redesign the 3 6.5's... it's taken us 5 weeks to get all that stuff in from the design to parts for a lot of speakers (around 500).... unexpected delays  

anyway about that horn

hey now that's pretty close to what I guessed  

it's more of a horn than a waveguide, so terminology confused me a bit... the only waveguides I've dealt with are for ribbons and they add only a few db's in senstivity (but they're much wider dispersion... so I apologize that my guesses were 20 degrees off as you can tell I didn't model it just educated guess  

looks tasty though... based off the Orion I'm assuming?

Edit: CRAP missed your last comment


----------



## Finleyville (Jun 17, 2005)

I'm sorry...but I didn't see an ETA for these. Can we expect these before May this year?


----------



## npdang (Jul 29, 2005)

There was no ETA announced. So far, it's still in the design stage.

I've sent the first samples to Dual700 and Technobug. They seem to like it


----------



## dual700 (Mar 6, 2005)

npdang said:


> There was no ETA announced. So far, it's still in the design stage.
> 
> I've sent the first samples to Dual700 and Technobug. They seem to like it


Naaah, he is such a liar...  








We love them!


----------



## nickgonzo (Dec 22, 2005)

$


----------



## AzGrower (May 30, 2005)

Any updates on these tweets yet? A finalized design? Come on...you're dangling a huge carrot in front of us...


----------



## Derek (Jun 4, 2005)

see that one thread....uhhh...diyma summary..i think he's waiting on final product or something....

hey...maybe you know where my amp is....did you get my tracking number?


----------



## AzGrower (May 30, 2005)

Derek said:


> see that one thread....uhhh...diyma summary..i think he's waiting on final product or something....
> 
> hey...maybe you know where my amp is....did you get my tracking number?


This is what I was emailed, I havent checked it though...
UPS Tracking # 1ZG6T0710399033473


----------



## Derek (Jun 4, 2005)

that's the same one he sent me....weird....


----------



## AzGrower (May 30, 2005)

Derek said:


> that's the same one he sent me....weird....


Cool, looks like my tweets are coming in today...


----------



## dodgerblue (Jul 14, 2005)

i would pay muuchoo for a pair of diyma tweets to go with the new daytons right now!!  i dont have any idea how much money muuchoo is but it sounds like alot! my try at spanish


----------



## cotdt (Oct 3, 2005)

npdang... it's too big to fit in my kicks. can you make it around 13 mm smaller in diameter? k thx man... just looking for a compact dome that can cross low...


----------



## 95Legend (Jun 24, 2005)

Update? I plan to run one very soon (can't fit large format tweeters in my car)


----------



## npdang (Jul 29, 2005)

Specs for the aluminum dome.


----------



## AzGrower (May 30, 2005)

Wow, the scanner need fixing mang...


----------



## Guest (Feb 28, 2006)

I guess they are returning your e-mails now  . Fs 954hz _with_ the rear chamber? FR looks smooth with good low end extension. Is that the final prototype?

Cheers,

AJ


----------



## mojako (May 27, 2005)

.............still waiting for the release


----------



## WeDgE (Oct 25, 2005)

mojako said:


> .............still waiting for the release



Takes time to go from design to production...


----------



## npdang (Jul 29, 2005)

Those are the old specs.


----------



## zfactor (Oct 19, 2005)

when can we order these up ??? please!!!!! i need new tweets asap.... any updates on these???? also any idea on price yet?? thanks


----------



## kappa546 (Apr 11, 2005)

dude... he'll post somethint when they're ready. chill


----------



## zfactor (Oct 19, 2005)

man i am just anxious to get these..... sorry np just been wanting these real bad... thanks


----------



## WeDgE (Oct 25, 2005)

zfactor said:


> when can we order these up ??? please!!!!! i need new tweets asap.... any updates on these???? also any idea on price yet?? thanks


Price was said to be comparable to MaxFi's. Read the thread...lol...


----------



## zfactor (Oct 19, 2005)

i did read the thread i mainly wanted to know if there was any pricing change or anyhting like that i should have worded it diferently.. i saw about 50$ per driver but since its been a while and things have a tendency to change in car audio i figured id ask... again sorry to np it was just a question....


----------



## npdang (Jul 29, 2005)

As soon as there's any new info, I'll be sure to post it.


----------



## zfactor (Oct 19, 2005)

thank you np!!! cant wait for these...


----------



## fearlessfly28 (Mar 3, 2006)

any new info?


----------



## Weightless (May 5, 2005)

Any info yet? Where are them sexy lil beeatches at!!!


----------



## npdang (Jul 29, 2005)

As soon as I have word I'll make a post.


----------



## minitruck_freq (Mar 27, 2005)

any updates? i know u will post if u have any but getting curious.


----------



## AzGrower (May 30, 2005)

minitruck_freq said:


> any updates? i know u will post if u have any but getting curious.


x 2


----------



## dodgerblue (Jul 14, 2005)

my birthdays june 28th!


----------



## npdang (Jul 29, 2005)

Nothing new to report. These will only be available in AL dome, instead of the inital TI/Silk options.


----------



## BodegaBay (Dec 16, 2005)

Metal tweeter; that's a surprising change. That's too bad for us folks who love silk domes.


----------



## npdang (Jul 29, 2005)

The alum sounds much smoother than the silk.


----------



## dual700 (Mar 6, 2005)

npdang said:


> The alum sounds much smoother than the silk.


Surprisingly, that's the truth. I wasn't a metal tweet fan, but this one is different.


----------



## demon2091tb (May 30, 2005)

Dang do you think that the actual mounting diamater and depth will be about the same as the LPG's or are we looking at significantly larger than the LPG's, I'd like to put some of these in the same spots i have my LPG's in, but with better low end and ability to play better dynamics.


----------



## GRexer (Jul 18, 2005)

Good to hear some updates on these  I wouldn't mind the alu tweeter, i used to have the misconception of the metal tweeters until i've recently heard some alu which i thought was silk!


----------



## BodegaBay (Dec 16, 2005)

dual700 said:


> I wasn't a metal tweet fan, but this one is different.


Then I'll be very courious to see the end product. I've yet to hear a metal dome that I liked listening to for hours on end.








GRexer said:


> ...recently heard some alu which i thought was silk!


... and these aluminum tweeters were?


----------



## npdang (Jul 29, 2005)

It's a little smaller than the scan d2904/60000. It's not as "rich" as a silk dome (which some may prefer), but detail is better IMO, especially top end is more realistic and smooth. I thought the silk was too spitty and just didnt sound real with alot of instruments, although vocals were nice.


----------



## raamaudio (May 4, 2005)

I think I need to try a set of these in my Tacoma

Rick


----------



## |Tch0rT| (May 7, 2005)

GRexer said:


> Good to hear some updates on these  I wouldn't mind the alu tweeter, i used to have the misconception of the metal tweeters until i've recently heard some alu which i thought was silk!


I had the same misconception of metal dome tweets until I got some Phass tweets from Npdang last year.

Ryan


----------



## GRexer (Jul 18, 2005)

BodegaBay said:


> GRexer said:
> 
> 
> > Good to hear some updates on these  I wouldn't mind the alu tweeter, i used to have the misconception of the metal tweeters until i've recently heard some alu which i thought was silk!
> ...


They are the Lotus Reference ones, it does sound like a much livelier than a normal silk dome but without the harshness i commonly feel with the metal domes(being with MBquarts for years before i finally took a HUGE step into DIY)


----------



## cotdt (Oct 3, 2005)

They are too big. Can you make them smaller? Thanks.

They are made by Peerless? Cool!


----------



## Finleyville (Jun 17, 2005)

cotdt said:


> They are too big. Can you make them smaller?



That's what she said.


----------



## dual700 (Mar 6, 2005)

Finleyville said:


> That's what she said.


My coworker says that remarks all the time, ROFL


----------



## Weightless (May 5, 2005)

Any word?


Word...


----------



## Sinfoni_USA (Mar 9, 2005)

Any new information yet ?

Thanks,
J


----------



## cotdt (Oct 3, 2005)

no info yet? is that 20kHz breakup peak audible?


----------

